# Solved: cid popup removal



## thestampdad (Oct 20, 2005)

I have installed and run HijackThis as instructed in another thread. Below is the results before fixing anything.

What can be fixed/corrected?

Thanks,

Dave.

--------------------------------------------------------
Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 2:15:59 PM, on 5/5/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16414)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFSvcs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\AGRSMMSG.exe
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\DVDRAMSV.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\NDSTray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLACTRLW.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Zooming Utility\SmoothView.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Applet\TAPPSRV.exe
C:\Program Files\Toshiba\Tvs\TvsTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Toshiba\Toshiba Applet\thotkey.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Controls\TFncKy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\TDispVol.exe
C:\Program Files\ltmoh\Ltmoh.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\bin\ZCfgSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\ifrmewrk.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Toshiba.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\TPSMain.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Sony\SONICS~1\SsAAD.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFSServ.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\TPSBattM.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSCDSPD\toscdspd.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
C:\Program Files\TheWeatherNetwork\WeatherEye\WeatherEye.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\SSScsiSV.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
c:\progra~1\intern~1\iexplore.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\PANICW~1\POP-UP~1\PSFree.exe
C:\Program Files\FinePixViewer\QuickDCF.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files\TheWeatherNetwork\WeatherEye\WeatherEye.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFXFER.exe
C:\Program Files\TheWeatherNetwork\WeatherEye\WeatherEye.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RAMASST.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Desktop Search\WindowsSearch.exe
C:\Program Files\Stardock\ObjectDock\ObjectDock.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Desktop Search\WindowsSearchIndexer.exe
C:\Program Files\UWGoLAN\UWGo.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSTE08.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqimzone.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\usnsvc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Lavasoft\AD-AWA~1\Ad-Watch.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunes.exe
C:\Program Files\Lavasoft\Ad-Aware SE Professional\Ad-Aware.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.uoguelph.ca/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: dsWebAllowBHO Class - {2F85D76C-0569-466F-A488-493E6BD0E955} - C:\Program Files\Windows Desktop Search\dsWebAllow.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: DriveLetterAccess - {5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLASHX_W.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Toolbar Helper - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Windows Live Toolbar - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AGRSMMSG] AGRSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alcmtr] ALCMTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NDSTray.exe] NDSTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DLA] C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLACTRLW.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SmoothView] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Zooming Utility\SmoothView.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tvs] C:\Program Files\Toshiba\Tvs\TvsTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [THotkey] C:\Program Files\Toshiba\Toshiba Applet\thotkey.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TFncKy] TFncKy.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TDispVol] TDispVol.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LtMoh] C:\Program Files\ltmoh\Ltmoh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelZeroConfig] "C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\bin\ZCfgSvc.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelWireless] "C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\ifrmewrk.exe" /tf Intel PROSet/Wireless
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxtray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxhkcmd] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxpers] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TPSMain] TPSMain.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast!] C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SsAAD.exe] C:\PROGRA~1\Sony\SONICS~1\SsAAD.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CFSServ.exe] CFSServ.exe -NoClient
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [REGSHAVE] C:\Program Files\REGSHAVE\REGSHAVE.EXE /AUTORUN
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [32metatonsregs] C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\DataWeb32Meta\Amok Time.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [TOSCDSPD] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSCDSPD\toscdspd.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WeatherEye] C:\Program Files\TheWeatherNetwork\WeatherEye\WeatherEye.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Default keep] C:\DOCUME~1\KIRSTE~1\APPLIC~1\CURBAB~1\Compheart.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PopUpStopperFreeEdition] "C:\PROGRA~1\PANICW~1\POP-UP~1\PSFree.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AWMON] "C:\PROGRA~1\Lavasoft\AD-AWA~1\Ad-Watch.exe"
O4 - Startup: HOTLLAMA Update Check.lnk = C:\Program Files\HOTLLAMA MEDIA\Player\WiseUpdt.exe
O4 - Startup: Microsoft Office OneNote 2003 Quick Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\ONENOTEM.EXE
O4 - Startup: Stardock ObjectDock.lnk = C:\Program Files\Stardock\ObjectDock\ObjectDock.exe
O4 - Startup: UWGoLAN.lnk = C:\Program Files\UWGoLAN\UWGo.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Exif Launcher.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Photosmart Premier Fast Start.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqthb08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: RAMASST.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\system32\RAMASST.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Windows Desktop Search.lnk = C:\Program Files\Windows Desktop Search\WindowsSearch.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Windows Live Search - res://C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll/search.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\npjpi150_04.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\npjpi150_04.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O12 - Plugin for .csm: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\npchime.dll
O12 - Plugin for .csml: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\npchime.dll
O12 - Plugin for .cub: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\npchime.dll
O12 - Plugin for .cube: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\npchime.dll
O12 - Plugin for .dx: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\npchime.dll
O12 - Plugin for .emb: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\npchime.dll
O12 - Plugin for .embl: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\npchime.dll
O12 - Plugin for .gau: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\npchime.dll
O12 - Plugin for .jdx: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\npchime.dll
O12 - Plugin for .mol: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\npchime.dll
O12 - Plugin for .mop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\npchime.dll
O12 - Plugin for .pdb: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\npchime.dll
O12 - Plugin for .rxn: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\npchime.dll
O12 - Plugin for .scr: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\npchime.dll
O12 - Plugin for .skc: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\npchime.dll
O12 - Plugin for .spt: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\npchime.dll
O12 - Plugin for .tgf: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\npchime.dll
O12 - Plugin for .xyz: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\npchime.dll
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=39204
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {5F8469B4-B055-49DD-83F7-62B522420ECC} (Facebook Photo Uploader Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (MSN Games - Installer) - http://cdn2.zone.msn.com/binFramework/v10/ZIntro.cab56649.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://zone.msn.com/bingame/popcaploader_v10.cab
O16 - DPF: {F127B9BA-89EA-4B04-9C67-2074A9DF61FD} (Photo Upload Plugin Class) - http://walmart.pnimedia.com/upload/activex/v2_0_0_9/PCAXSetupv2.0.0.9.cab?
O16 - DPF: {F6BF0D00-0B2A-4A75-BF7B-F385591623AF} (Solitaire Showdown Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/SolitaireShowdown.cab31267.cab
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxdev.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: avast! iAVS4 Control Service (aswUpdSv) - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Mail Scanner - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe" /service (file missing)
O23 - Service: avast! Web Scanner - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe" /service (file missing)
O23 - Service: ConfigFree Service (CFSvcs) - TOSHIBA CORPORATION - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFSvcs.exe
O23 - Service: DVD-RAM_Service - Matsu****a Electric Industrial Co., Ltd. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\DVDRAMSV.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Event Log (EvtEng) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: MSCSPTISRV - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\MSCSPTISRV.exe
O23 - Service: PACSPTISVR - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\PACSPTISVR.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Registry Service (RegSrvc) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Service (S24EventMonitor) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
O23 - Service: Sony SPTI Service (SPTISRV) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\SPTISRV.exe
O23 - Service: SonicStage SCSI Service (SSScsiSV) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\SSScsiSV.exe
O23 - Service: TOSHIBA Application Service (TAPPSRV) - TOSHIBA Corp. - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Applet\TAPPSRV.exe


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Please Download NoLop to your desktop from

http://www.thespykiller.co.uk/index...be028538366e8b644d0e9fd&action=tpmod;dl=get16

First close any other programs you have running as this will require a reboot
·	Double click NoLop.exe to run it
·	Now click the button labelled "Search and Destroy"
<<your computer will now be scanned for infected files>>
·	When scanning is finished you will be prompted to reboot only if infected, Click OK
·	Now click the "REBOOT" Button.
·	A Message should popup from NoLop. If not, double click the program again and it will finish Please Post the contents of C:\NoLop.log along with a fresh HijackThis log
·	
--If you receive an error, "mscomctl.ocx or one of its dependencies are not correctly registered," please download http://www.boletrice.com/downloads/mscomctl.ocx to your system32 folder then rerun the program. -

=================
Download Superantispyware (SAS)

http://www.superantispyware.com/superantispywarefreevspro.html

Install it and double-click the icon on your desktop to run it.
·	It will ask if you want to update the program definitions, click Yes.
·	Under Configuration and Preferences, click the Preferences button.
·	Click the Scanning Control tab.
·	Under Scanner Options make sure the following are checked:
o	Close browsers before scanning
o	Scan for tracking cookies
o	Terminate memory threats before quarantining.
o	Please leave the others unchecked.
o	Click the Close button to leave the control center screen.
·	On the main screen, under Scan for Harmful Software click Scan your computer.
·	On the left check C:\Fixed Drive.
·	On the right, under Complete Scan, choose Perform Complete Scan.
·	Click Next to start the scan. Please be patient while it scans your computer.
·	After the scan is complete a summary box will appear. Click OK.
·	Make sure everything in the white box has a check next to it, then click Next.
·	It will quarantine what it found and if it asks if you want to reboot, click Yes.
·	To retrieve the removal information for me please do the following:
o	After reboot, double-click the SUPERAntispyware icon on your desktop.
o	Click Preferences. Click the Statistics/Logs tab.
o	Under Scanner Logs, double-click SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log.
o	It will open in your default text editor (such as Notepad/Wordpad).
o	Please highlight everything in the notepad, then right-click and choose copy.
·	Click close and close again to exit the program.
·	Please paste that information here for me *with a new HijackThis log*.


----------



## thestampdad (Oct 20, 2005)

Thank you for your reply. I have completed the first part as instructed. I will post this now and then run the second part and then post again.

Thanks,

Dave.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

NoLop! Log by Skate_Punk_21

Please Note: any existing old logs will have now been renamed to NoLop!OLD.log

Fix running from: C:\Documents and Settings\Kirsten Ramsay\Desktop
[5/5/2007]
[6:16:29 PM]

---Infection Files Found/Removed---
NO INFECTION FILES FOUND - Cleaning Aborted.

---Listing AppData sub directories---

C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Adobe
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Apple Computer
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Dataweb32meta
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Google
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Hp
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Intel
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Microsoft
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Popcap
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Quicktime
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Sbsi
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Sonic
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Sony Corporation
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Spybot - Search & Destroy
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Windows Genuine Advantage
C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\Windows Live Toolbar
C:\Documents and Settings\Default User\Application Data\Identities
C:\Documents and Settings\Default User\Application Data\Intel
C:\Documents and Settings\Default User\Application Data\Microsoft
C:\Documents and Settings\Default User\Application Data\Toshiba
C:\Documents and Settings\Intel\Application Data\Intel
C:\Documents and Settings\Kirsten Ramsay\Application Data\.wyzo -- EMPTY Directory
C:\Documents and Settings\Kirsten Ramsay\Application Data\Adobe
C:\Documents and Settings\Kirsten Ramsay\Application Data\Adobeum
C:\Documents and Settings\Kirsten Ramsay\Application Data\Apple Computer
C:\Documents and Settings\Kirsten Ramsay\Application Data\Curb About Barb
C:\Documents and Settings\Kirsten Ramsay\Application Data\Fujifilm
C:\Documents and Settings\Kirsten Ramsay\Application Data\Google
C:\Documents and Settings\Kirsten Ramsay\Application Data\Help -- EMPTY Directory
C:\Documents and Settings\Kirsten Ramsay\Application Data\Hp
C:\Documents and Settings\Kirsten Ramsay\Application Data\Identities
C:\Documents and Settings\Kirsten Ramsay\Application Data\Intel
C:\Documents and Settings\Kirsten Ramsay\Application Data\Intervideo
C:\Documents and Settings\Kirsten Ramsay\Application Data\Irfanview
C:\Documents and Settings\Kirsten Ramsay\Application Data\Lavasoft
C:\Documents and Settings\Kirsten Ramsay\Application Data\Macromedia
C:\Documents and Settings\Kirsten Ramsay\Application Data\Microsoft
C:\Documents and Settings\Kirsten Ramsay\Application Data\Microsoft Web Folders -- EMPTY Directory
C:\Documents and Settings\Kirsten Ramsay\Application Data\Sonic
C:\Documents and Settings\Kirsten Ramsay\Application Data\Sony Corporation
C:\Documents and Settings\Kirsten Ramsay\Application Data\Sun
C:\Documents and Settings\Kirsten Ramsay\Application Data\Toshiba
C:\Documents and Settings\Kirsten Ramsay\Application Data\Windows Desktop Search
C:\Documents and Settings\Localservice\Application Data\Adobe
C:\Documents and Settings\Localservice\Application Data\Adobeum -- EMPTY Directory
C:\Documents and Settings\Localservice\Application Data\Hp
C:\Documents and Settings\Localservice\Application Data\Microsoft
C:\Documents and Settings\Networkservice\Application Data\Microsoft

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 6:33:45 PM, on 5/5/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16414)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFSvcs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\DVDRAMSV.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Applet\TAPPSRV.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\AGRSMMSG.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\NDSTray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLACTRLW.EXE
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Zooming Utility\SmoothView.exe
C:\Program Files\Toshiba\Tvs\TvsTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Toshiba\Toshiba Applet\thotkey.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Controls\TFncKy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\TDispVol.exe
C:\Program Files\ltmoh\Ltmoh.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\bin\ZCfgSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\ifrmewrk.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Toshiba.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\TPSMain.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Sony\SONICS~1\SsAAD.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFSServ.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\TPSBattM.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\SSScsiSV.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSCDSPD\toscdspd.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFXFER.exe
C:\Program Files\TheWeatherNetwork\WeatherEye\WeatherEye.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
c:\progra~1\intern~1\iexplore.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\PANICW~1\POP-UP~1\PSFree.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Lavasoft\AD-AWA~1\Ad-Watch.exe
C:\Program Files\FinePixViewer\QuickDCF.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files\TheWeatherNetwork\WeatherEye\WeatherEye.exe
C:\Program Files\TheWeatherNetwork\WeatherEye\WeatherEye.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RAMASST.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Desktop Search\WindowsSearch.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Desktop Search\WindowsSearchIndexer.exe
C:\Program Files\Stardock\ObjectDock\ObjectDock.exe
C:\Program Files\UWGoLAN\UWGo.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSTE08.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqimzone.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\NOTEPAD.EXE
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.uoguelph.ca/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: dsWebAllowBHO Class - {2F85D76C-0569-466F-A488-493E6BD0E955} - C:\Program Files\Windows Desktop Search\dsWebAllow.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: DriveLetterAccess - {5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLASHX_W.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Toolbar Helper - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Windows Live Toolbar - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AGRSMMSG] AGRSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alcmtr] ALCMTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NDSTray.exe] NDSTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DLA] C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLACTRLW.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SmoothView] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Zooming Utility\SmoothView.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tvs] C:\Program Files\Toshiba\Tvs\TvsTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [THotkey] C:\Program Files\Toshiba\Toshiba Applet\thotkey.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TFncKy] TFncKy.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TDispVol] TDispVol.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LtMoh] C:\Program Files\ltmoh\Ltmoh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelZeroConfig] "C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\bin\ZCfgSvc.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelWireless] "C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\ifrmewrk.exe" /tf Intel PROSet/Wireless
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxtray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxhkcmd] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxpers] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TPSMain] TPSMain.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast!] C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SsAAD.exe] C:\PROGRA~1\Sony\SONICS~1\SsAAD.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CFSServ.exe] CFSServ.exe -NoClient
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [REGSHAVE] C:\Program Files\REGSHAVE\REGSHAVE.EXE /AUTORUN
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [32metatonsregs] C:\Documents and Settings\All Users\Application Data\DataWeb32Meta\Amok Time.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [TOSCDSPD] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSCDSPD\toscdspd.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WeatherEye] C:\Program Files\TheWeatherNetwork\WeatherEye\WeatherEye.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Default keep] C:\DOCUME~1\KIRSTE~1\APPLIC~1\CURBAB~1\Compheart.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PopUpStopperFreeEdition] "C:\PROGRA~1\PANICW~1\POP-UP~1\PSFree.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AWMON] "C:\PROGRA~1\Lavasoft\AD-AWA~1\Ad-Watch.exe"
O4 - Startup: HOTLLAMA Update Check.lnk = C:\Program Files\HOTLLAMA MEDIA\Player\WiseUpdt.exe
O4 - Startup: Microsoft Office OneNote 2003 Quick Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\ONENOTEM.EXE
O4 - Startup: Stardock ObjectDock.lnk = C:\Program Files\Stardock\ObjectDock\ObjectDock.exe
O4 - Startup: UWGoLAN.lnk = C:\Program Files\UWGoLAN\UWGo.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Exif Launcher.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Photosmart Premier Fast Start.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqthb08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: RAMASST.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\system32\RAMASST.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Windows Desktop Search.lnk = C:\Program Files\Windows Desktop Search\WindowsSearch.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Windows Live Search - res://C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll/search.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\npjpi150_04.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\npjpi150_04.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O12 - Plugin for .csm: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\npchime.dll
O12 - Plugin for .csml: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\npchime.dll
O12 - Plugin for .cub: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\npchime.dll
O12 - Plugin for .cube: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\npchime.dll
O12 - Plugin for .dx: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\npchime.dll
O12 - Plugin for .emb: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\npchime.dll
O12 - Plugin for .embl: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\npchime.dll
O12 - Plugin for .gau: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\npchime.dll
O12 - Plugin for .jdx: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\npchime.dll
O12 - Plugin for .mol: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\npchime.dll
O12 - Plugin for .mop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\npchime.dll
O12 - Plugin for .pdb: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\npchime.dll
O12 - Plugin for .rxn: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\npchime.dll
O12 - Plugin for .scr: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\npchime.dll
O12 - Plugin for .skc: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\npchime.dll
O12 - Plugin for .spt: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\npchime.dll
O12 - Plugin for .tgf: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\npchime.dll
O12 - Plugin for .xyz: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\npchime.dll
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=39204
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {5F8469B4-B055-49DD-83F7-62B522420ECC} (Facebook Photo Uploader Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (MSN Games - Installer) - http://cdn2.zone.msn.com/binFramework/v10/ZIntro.cab56649.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://zone.msn.com/bingame/popcaploader_v10.cab
O16 - DPF: {F127B9BA-89EA-4B04-9C67-2074A9DF61FD} (Photo Upload Plugin Class) - http://walmart.pnimedia.com/upload/activex/v2_0_0_9/PCAXSetupv2.0.0.9.cab?
O16 - DPF: {F6BF0D00-0B2A-4A75-BF7B-F385591623AF} (Solitaire Showdown Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/SolitaireShowdown.cab31267.cab
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxdev.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: avast! iAVS4 Control Service (aswUpdSv) - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Mail Scanner - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe" /service (file missing)
O23 - Service: avast! Web Scanner - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe" /service (file missing)
O23 - Service: ConfigFree Service (CFSvcs) - TOSHIBA CORPORATION - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFSvcs.exe
O23 - Service: DVD-RAM_Service - Matsu****a Electric Industrial Co., Ltd. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\DVDRAMSV.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Event Log (EvtEng) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: MSCSPTISRV - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\MSCSPTISRV.exe
O23 - Service: PACSPTISVR - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\PACSPTISVR.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Registry Service (RegSrvc) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Service (S24EventMonitor) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
O23 - Service: Sony SPTI Service (SPTISRV) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\SPTISRV.exe
O23 - Service: SonicStage SCSI Service (SSScsiSV) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\SSScsiSV.exe
O23 - Service: TOSHIBA Application Service (TAPPSRV) - TOSHIBA Corp. - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Applet\TAPPSRV.exe

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## thestampdad (Oct 20, 2005)

Here is the last part......

Thanks,

Dave.

SUPERAntiSpyware Scan Log
http://www.superantispyware.com

Generated 05/05/2007 at 08:02 PM

Application Version : 3.7.1018

Core Rules Database Version : 3232
Trace Rules Database Version: 1243

Scan type : Complete Scan
Total Scan Time : 01:15:37

Memory items scanned : 690
Memory threats detected : 0
Registry items scanned : 6301
Registry threats detected : 2
File items scanned : 73359
File threats detected : 103

Adware.Lop-Gen
[32metatonsregs] C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\ALL USERS\APPLICATION DATA\DATAWEB32META\AMOK TIME.EXE
C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\ALL USERS\APPLICATION DATA\DATAWEB32META\AMOK TIME.EXE
[Default keep] C:\DOCUME~1\KIRSTE~1\APPLIC~1\CURBAB~1\COMPHEART.EXE
C:\DOCUME~1\KIRSTE~1\APPLIC~1\CURBAB~1\COMPHEART.EXE
C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\KIRSTEN RAMSAY\APPLICATION DATA\CURB ABOUT BARB\COMPHEART.EXE
C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\KIRSTEN RAMSAY\APPLICATION DATA\CURB ABOUT BARB\MULTI IDLE BODY.EXE
C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\KIRSTEN RAMSAY\APPLICATION DATA\CURB ABOUT BARB\UUIRCFOW.EXE
C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\KIRSTEN RAMSAY\LOCAL SETTINGS\TEMP\211F7C.EXE
C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\KIRSTEN RAMSAY\LOCAL SETTINGS\TEMP\2F54E96.EXE
C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\KIRSTEN RAMSAY\LOCAL SETTINGS\TEMP\BIS16A.EXE
C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\KIRSTEN RAMSAY\LOCAL SETTINGS\TEMP\STADF.EXE
C:\DOCUMENTS AND SETTINGS\KIRSTEN RAMSAY\LOCAL SETTINGS\TEMP\STAF6.EXE
C:\SYSTEM VOLUME INFORMATION\_RESTORE{EA10BEA4-2D2C-494D-9EF3-5EC8A5B65143}\RP299\A0022741.EXE
C:\SYSTEM VOLUME INFORMATION\_RESTORE{EA10BEA4-2D2C-494D-9EF3-5EC8A5B65143}\RP309\A0023703.EXE
C:\SYSTEM VOLUME INFORMATION\_RESTORE{EA10BEA4-2D2C-494D-9EF3-5EC8A5B65143}\RP309\A0023704.EXE
C:\SYSTEM VOLUME INFORMATION\_RESTORE{EA10BEA4-2D2C-494D-9EF3-5EC8A5B65143}\RP331\A0025624.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\Prefetch\AMOK TIME.EXE-092D0AF2.pf
C:\WINDOWS\Prefetch\COMPHEART.EXE-39B6D9A5.pf

Adware.Tracking Cookie
C:\Documents and Settings\Kirsten Ramsay\Cookies\kirsten [email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Kirsten Ramsay\Cookies\kirsten [email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Kirsten Ramsay\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Kirsten Ramsay\Cookies\kirsten [email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Kirsten Ramsay\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Kirsten Ramsay\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Kirsten Ramsay\Cookies\kirsten [email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Kirsten Ramsay\Cookies\kirsten [email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Kirsten Ramsay\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Kirsten Ramsay\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Kirsten Ramsay\Cookies\kirsten [email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Kirsten Ramsay\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Kirsten Ramsay\Cookies\kirsten [email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Kirsten Ramsay\Cookies\kirsten [email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Kirsten Ramsay\Cookies\kirsten [email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Kirsten Ramsay\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Kirsten Ramsay\Cookies\kirsten [email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Kirsten Ramsay\Cookies\kirsten [email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Kirsten Ramsay\Cookies\kirsten [email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Kirsten Ramsay\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Kirsten Ramsay\Cookies\kirsten [email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Kirsten Ramsay\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Kirsten Ramsay\Cookies\kirsten [email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Kirsten Ramsay\Cookies\kirsten [email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Kirsten Ramsay\Cookies\kirsten [email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Kirsten Ramsay\Cookies\kirsten [email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Kirsten Ramsay\Cookies\kirsten [email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Kirsten Ramsay\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Kirsten Ramsay\Cookies\kirsten [email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Kirsten Ramsay\Cookies\kirsten [email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Kirsten Ramsay\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Kirsten Ramsay\Cookies\kirsten [email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Kirsten Ramsay\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Kirsten Ramsay\Cookies\kirsten [email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Kirsten Ramsay\Cookies\kirsten [email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Kirsten Ramsay\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Kirsten Ramsay\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Kirsten Ramsay\Cookies\kirsten [email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Kirsten Ramsay\Cookies\kirsten [email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Kirsten Ramsay\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Kirsten Ramsay\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Kirsten Ramsay\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Kirsten Ramsay\Cookies\kirsten [email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Kirsten Ramsay\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Kirsten Ramsay\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Kirsten Ramsay\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Kirsten Ramsay\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Kirsten Ramsay\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Kirsten Ramsay\Cookies\kirsten [email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Kirsten Ramsay\Cookies\kirsten [email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Kirsten Ramsay\Cookies\kirsten [email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Kirsten Ramsay\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Kirsten Ramsay\Cookies\kirsten [email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Kirsten Ramsay\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Kirsten Ramsay\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Kirsten Ramsay\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Kirsten Ramsay\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Kirsten Ramsay\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Kirsten Ramsay\Cookies\kirsten [email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Kirsten Ramsay\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Kirsten Ramsay\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Kirsten Ramsay\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Kirsten Ramsay\Cookies\kirsten [email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Kirsten Ramsay\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Kirsten Ramsay\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Kirsten Ramsay\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Kirsten Ramsay\Cookies\kirsten [email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Kirsten Ramsay\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Kirsten Ramsay\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Kirsten Ramsay\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Kirsten Ramsay\Cookies\kirsten [email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Kirsten Ramsay\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Kirsten Ramsay\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Kirsten Ramsay\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Kirsten Ramsay\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Kirsten Ramsay\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Kirsten Ramsay\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Kirsten Ramsay\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Kirsten Ramsay\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Kirsten Ramsay\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Kirsten Ramsay\Cookies\[email protected]owin[2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Kirsten Ramsay\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Kirsten Ramsay\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Kirsten Ramsay\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Kirsten Ramsay\Cookies\[email protected][3].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Kirsten Ramsay\Cookies\[email protected][1].txt
C:\Documents and Settings\Kirsten Ramsay\Cookies\[email protected][2].txt

----------------------------------------------------
Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 8:31:04 PM, on 5/5/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16414)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFSvcs.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\DVDRAMSV.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Applet\TAPPSRV.exe
C:\WINDOWS\AGRSMMSG.exe
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\NDSTray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLACTRLW.EXE
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Zooming Utility\SmoothView.exe
C:\Program Files\Toshiba\Tvs\TvsTray.exe
C:\Program Files\Toshiba\Toshiba Applet\thotkey.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Controls\TFncKy.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\TDispVol.exe
C:\Program Files\ltmoh\Ltmoh.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\bin\ZCfgSvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\ifrmewrk.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\Toshiba.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\TPSMain.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Sony\SONICS~1\SsAAD.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFSServ.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\TPSBattM.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSCDSPD\toscdspd.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\SSScsiSV.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\TheWeatherNetwork\WeatherEye\WeatherEye.exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFXFER.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\PANICW~1\POP-UP~1\PSFree.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Lavasoft\AD-AWA~1\Ad-Watch.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe
C:\Program Files\TheWeatherNetwork\WeatherEye\WeatherEye.exe
C:\Program Files\TheWeatherNetwork\WeatherEye\WeatherEye.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\FinePixViewer\QuickDCF.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\RAMASST.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Desktop Search\WindowsSearch.exe
C:\Program Files\Stardock\ObjectDock\ObjectDock.exe
C:\Program Files\UWGoLAN\UWGo.exe
C:\Program Files\Windows Desktop Search\WindowsSearchIndexer.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqSTE08.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqimzone.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\usnsvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\msiexec.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\notepad.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.uoguelph.ca/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: dsWebAllowBHO Class - {2F85D76C-0569-466F-A488-493E6BD0E955} - C:\Program Files\Windows Desktop Search\dsWebAllow.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: DriveLetterAccess - {5CA3D70E-1895-11CF-8E15-001234567890} - C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLASHX_W.DLL
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Toolbar Helper - {BDBD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: Windows Live Toolbar - {BDAD1DAD-C946-4A17-ADC1-64B5B4FF55D0} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar4.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AGRSMMSG] AGRSMMSG.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alcmtr] ALCMTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [NDSTray.exe] NDSTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [DLA] C:\WINDOWS\System32\DLA\DLACTRLW.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SmoothView] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Zooming Utility\SmoothView.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Tvs] C:\Program Files\Toshiba\Tvs\TvsTray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [THotkey] C:\Program Files\Toshiba\Toshiba Applet\thotkey.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TFncKy] TFncKy.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TDispVol] TDispVol.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LtMoh] C:\Program Files\ltmoh\Ltmoh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelZeroConfig] "C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\bin\ZCfgSvc.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IntelWireless] "C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\ifrmewrk.exe" /tf Intel PROSet/Wireless
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxtray] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxtray.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxhkcmd] C:\WINDOWS\system32\hkcmd.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [igfxpers] C:\WINDOWS\system32\igfxpers.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TPSMain] TPSMain.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast!] C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SsAAD.exe] C:\PROGRA~1\Sony\SONICS~1\SsAAD.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CFSServ.exe] CFSServ.exe -NoClient
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [REGSHAVE] C:\Program Files\REGSHAVE\REGSHAVE.EXE /AUTORUN
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [TOSCDSPD] C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSCDSPD\toscdspd.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [WeatherEye] C:\Program Files\TheWeatherNetwork\WeatherEye\WeatherEye.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [PopUpStopperFreeEdition] "C:\PROGRA~1\PANICW~1\POP-UP~1\PSFree.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [AWMON] "C:\PROGRA~1\Lavasoft\AD-AWA~1\Ad-Watch.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [msnmsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\msnmsgr.exe" /background
O4 - Startup: HOTLLAMA Update Check.lnk = C:\Program Files\HOTLLAMA MEDIA\Player\WiseUpdt.exe
O4 - Startup: Microsoft Office OneNote 2003 Quick Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\OFFICE11\ONENOTEM.EXE
O4 - Startup: Stardock ObjectDock.lnk = C:\Program Files\Stardock\ObjectDock\ObjectDock.exe
O4 - Startup: UWGoLAN.lnk = C:\Program Files\UWGoLAN\UWGo.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Acrobat 7.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Exif Launcher.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Photosmart Premier Fast Start.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqthb08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: RAMASST.lnk = C:\WINDOWS\system32\RAMASST.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Windows Desktop Search.lnk = C:\Program Files\Windows Desktop Search\WindowsSearch.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: &Windows Live Search - res://C:\Program Files\Windows Live Toolbar\msntb.dll/search.htm
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\npjpi150_04.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.5.0_04\bin\npjpi150_04.dll
O9 - Extra button: Research - {92780B25-18CC-41C8-B9BE-3C9C571A8263} - C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\OFFICE11\REFIEBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O12 - Plugin for .csm: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\npchime.dll
O12 - Plugin for .csml: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\npchime.dll
O12 - Plugin for .cub: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\npchime.dll
O12 - Plugin for .cube: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\npchime.dll
O12 - Plugin for .dx: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\npchime.dll
O12 - Plugin for .emb: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\npchime.dll
O12 - Plugin for .embl: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\npchime.dll
O12 - Plugin for .gau: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\npchime.dll
O12 - Plugin for .jdx: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\npchime.dll
O12 - Plugin for .mol: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\npchime.dll
O12 - Plugin for .mop: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\npchime.dll
O12 - Plugin for .pdb: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\npchime.dll
O12 - Plugin for .rxn: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\npchime.dll
O12 - Plugin for .scr: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\npchime.dll
O12 - Plugin for .skc: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\npchime.dll
O12 - Plugin for .spt: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\npchime.dll
O12 - Plugin for .tgf: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\npchime.dll
O12 - Plugin for .xyz: C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\Plugins\npchime.dll
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkID=39204
O16 - DPF: {2917297F-F02B-4B9D-81DF-494B6333150B} (Minesweeper Flags Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MineSweeper.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {5F8469B4-B055-49DD-83F7-62B522420ECC} (Facebook Photo Uploader Control) - http://upload.facebook.com/controls/FacebookPhotoUploader.cab
O16 - DPF: {8E0D4DE5-3180-4024-A327-4DFAD1796A8D} (MessengerStatsClient Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/MessengerStatsClient.cab31267.cab
O16 - DPF: {B8BE5E93-A60C-4D26-A2DC-220313175592} (MSN Games - Installer) - http://cdn2.zone.msn.com/binFramework/v10/ZIntro.cab56649.cab
O16 - DPF: {DF780F87-FF2B-4DF8-92D0-73DB16A1543A} (PopCapLoader Object) - http://zone.msn.com/bingame/popcaploader_v10.cab
O16 - DPF: {F127B9BA-89EA-4B04-9C67-2074A9DF61FD} (Photo Upload Plugin Class) - http://walmart.pnimedia.com/upload/activex/v2_0_0_9/PCAXSetupv2.0.0.9.cab?
O16 - DPF: {F6BF0D00-0B2A-4A75-BF7B-F385591623AF} (Solitaire Showdown Class) - http://messenger.zone.msn.com/binary/SolitaireShowdown.cab31267.cab
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: igfxcui - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\igfxdev.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O21 - SSODL: WPDShServiceObj - {AAA288BA-9A4C-45B0-95D7-94D524869DB5} - C:\WINDOWS\system32\WPDShServiceObj.dll
O23 - Service: avast! iAVS4 Control Service (aswUpdSv) - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Mail Scanner - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe" /service (file missing)
O23 - Service: avast! Web Scanner - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe" /service (file missing)
O23 - Service: ConfigFree Service (CFSvcs) - TOSHIBA CORPORATION - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\ConfigFree\CFSvcs.exe
O23 - Service: DVD-RAM_Service - Matsu****a Electric Industrial Co., Ltd. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\DVDRAMSV.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Event Log (EvtEng) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\EvtEng.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: MSCSPTISRV - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\MSCSPTISRV.exe
O23 - Service: PACSPTISVR - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\PACSPTISVR.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Registry Service (RegSrvc) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\RegSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: Intel(R) PROSet/Wireless Service (S24EventMonitor) - Intel Corporation - C:\Program Files\Intel\Wireless\Bin\S24EvMon.exe
O23 - Service: Sony SPTI Service (SPTISRV) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\SPTISRV.exe
O23 - Service: SonicStage SCSI Service (SSScsiSV) - Sony Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Sony Shared\AVLib\SSScsiSV.exe
O23 - Service: TOSHIBA Application Service (TAPPSRV) - TOSHIBA Corp. - C:\Program Files\TOSHIBA\TOSHIBA Applet\TAPPSRV.exe


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

IE - Block Third party cookies
1. Click on the Tools button on the Internet Explorer tool bar.
2. Highlight and click on Internet options at the bottom of the Tools menu. 
3. Select the Privacy Tab of the Internet Options menu.
4. Select the Advanced... button at the bottom of the screen. 
5. Select override automatic cookie handling button.
6. To block third party cookies select block under "Third-party cookies".
7. Select "always allow session cookies".
8. Click on the OK button at the bottom of the screen.
==================

How are things????


----------



## thestampdad (Oct 20, 2005)

Thank you very much for helping. Is this all that is required to stop the cid's? I will report back if they start up again. They were coming up intermittently, hopefully that is it now.

All the best, now back to the hockey game.

Dave.


----------



## MFDnNC (Sep 7, 2004)

Clean








If you feel its is fixed mark it solved via Thread Tools above

Turn off restore points, boot, turn them back on  heres how

http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPOR...2001111912274039?OpenDocument&src=sec_doc_nam


----------

